# Coat Question.



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

Odin turns 10 months old next week, and I think that he more or less now has his final coat or close to it. 

His upper arms and thighs lost the outer coat completely, and it's now the same texture, color, and fur from his chest area which happens to be a mix of black and white.


So is this considered Saddle Back or Blanket Back?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd say saddle back.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Saddle black and tan - pigment is light so the tan appears washed out and whiter. He will lose more color and black as he ages.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like my boy Diesel!


----------

